# Waterfall slow shutter and speedlight



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just playing around using a speedlight to emphasize some highlights during long exposure. Speedlight off camera, hand held. Even gave myself a "selfie" style flash pop. 

Exposures between 4 and 8 seconds. nd8 and cpl filters

C&C always welcome and thank you for looking

1



 

2


 

3


 

4


 

5


----------



## Destin (Feb 20, 2018)

Cool photos. But you probably didn’t need the speed light. At those exposure values in broad daylight it’s probabky not making much difference in your photos at all unless you have the worlds most powerful speedlight. 

Shooting with an ND filter, a small aperture, and a long shutter speed... it would be extremely hard to fight the sun with any kind of artificial light.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks Destin,

Yeah, the speedlight didn't have any effect on the overall exposure. Since there was no sunlight in the waterfall canyon, all shade, the speedlight helped brighten up and get specular highlights on certain areas. Like the icicles upper right in #2. I was just out of frame camera right and pointed the speedlight right at those icicles.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow! Loving #2. Great composition!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

waday said:


> Wow! Loving #2. Great composition!



Thanks very much! #2 is also my personal favorite from this set and currently one of my favs to date.
The composition is thanks to the Golden Ratio Weekly Challenge thread, as it follows the Golden Spiral. The Golden Ratio has become a compositional tool for me very often.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2018)

Speedlight looks to have created some highlights sparkle in the close-up ice formations, mostly. VERY nice pictures. Really,really enjoyed seeing these zulu42! Photos 2, and 3,and 5 are simply outstanding. Bravo! The selfie inclusion is also quite nice,and I like the blurred rendering of you.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks so much, Derrel, I really appreciate the kind words.
The selfie was funny. A 6 second exposure, I felt as if I were posing in an olde tyme photo. I managed to hold my legs quite still even though I was shivering, and you probably noticed you can just see the ghost image where I held up the speedlight and blasted myself in the face lol.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice set.   I like #2 the best.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 20, 2018)

All great in the set, but that #2 shot is fantastic


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Very nice set.   I like #2 the best.





smoke665 said:


> All great in the set, but that #2 shot is fantastic



Thanks so much!


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 20, 2018)

#2 nominated for POTM. (I hope I did it right) LOL


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2018)

Aww, smoke, that's so downright nice of you. That means so much to me, when you guys  routinely out-class my best efforts. Thanks for making my day my friend!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 20, 2018)

Very worthy POTM nominee.  Nice!


----------



## slat (Feb 20, 2018)

2 and 5 are my favorites. They are all great.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 20, 2018)

I like the look of the ice/icicles.   (thumbs up)

I got to get out with my 10-stop ND filter and start shooting.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow, what a great set of photos! #2 is my favorite as well.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 21, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Very worthy POTM nominee.  Nice!





slat said:


> 2 and 5 are my favorites. They are all great.





ac12 said:


> I like the look of the ice/icicles.   (thumbs up)
> 
> I got to get out with my 10-stop ND filter and start shooting.





fishing4sanity said:


> Wow, what a great set of photos! #2 is my favorite as well.



Thanks very much guys. I really appreciate it.

#2: lucky shot!


----------

